# Что думаете о книгах Сителя?



## mdser (10 Янв 2012)

Уважаемые специалисты, стоит ли доверять  книге Анатолия Сителя "Соло для позвоночника" и выполнять все рекомендации?
Только не подумайте, что это реклама, наоборот требуется аргументированная критика.


----------



## Kotenok (10 Янв 2012)

А Вы читали эту книгу?


----------



## abelar (11 Янв 2012)

Обычное "краткое руководство по смыслу жизни" для домохозяек в мягкой обложке. Не лучше и не хуже других.
Название, конечно, из серии: "пляска на костях". или "твисто -на межпозвоночном диско", но это издержки происхождения....


----------



## mdser (11 Янв 2012)

Собираюсь начать, по совету знакомых которым помогло избавиться от боли в пояснице, но меня беспокоит грудной.


----------



## Valdisss (15 Янв 2012)

Отличная книга! прочитал 2 раза. Расписывает ясно как нужно обращаться с организмом. Что не надо делать. Приводит пример мягкой гимнастики. Понравилась идея, что надо научиться расслаблять и растягивать мышцы, а не их качать. Вообщем супер всем рекомендую на этапе, когда ещё мало знаешь.
Понравился ещё раздел от какой части позвоночника - какая боль.


----------



## gudkov (15 Янв 2012)

Valdisss написал(а):


> Советую Вам ознакомится с книгой Анатолия Сителя "Соло для позвоночника" в ней он чётко описывает процесс природного лечения грыжи организмом. Процесс этот долгий - 6 лет (минимально 2 года).
> P.S.
> * скорее верно сказать не лечения грыжи, а избавления от дефектного межпозвонкового диска.


 
Процесс этотможно описывать лишь в познавательных целях, и происходит он без всяких книг, Бобырей и т.п. 6 лет это перебор, уже в среднем через год у большинства людей вместогрыжи будет просто рубец-протрузия, 3-5 лет это формирование остеофита (у остального меньшинства людей), т.е. кальцинирование (окостенение) остатков нелизированной грыжи, что есть плохо, не надо там никаких остеофитов.
А про книжку эту здешние врачи правильно написали, очередной опус на тему "как жить" для домохозяек, поэтому врядли стоит пихает ее наименование в каждом втором своем сообщении на форуме. Ну понравилось лично вам и ладно.


----------



## Valdisss (15 Янв 2012)

Уважаемый, gudkov.
Когда я начал читать её, я даже не знал, что поясницей тяжести поднимать вредно. Я думаю таких людей большинство, зато знающих как Вы - очень мало. С начала прочитать данную книгу совсем неплохо.
Я написал, что 6 лет - это полное избавление от МПД. Вы пишите 3-5 лет.
В книге описан процесс: грыжа - рубец - хрящ - срастание позвонков.
Я же книгу не призываю покупать, она спокойно лежит в интернете.


gudkov написал(а):


> А про книжку эту здешние врачи правильно написали, очередной опус на тему "как жить" для домохозяек, поэтому врядли стоит пихает ее наименование в каждом втором своем сообщении на форуме. Ну понравилось лично вам и ладно.


Ну во-первых, только в 2-х сообщениях (одно из них отзыв о книге), а, во-вторых, лично я своё мнение и высказал.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (15 Янв 2012)

по поводу книжки, я когда заболел купил на озоне много книжек по позвоночнику, среди них есть и "Соло для позвоночника" Сителя. Но особых подробностей про грыжу не нашел, нашел "оптимистичный" абзац, что через 6 лет природа сама лечит грыжу, сращивая соседние позвонки в один. Мне такой натуропатический оптимизм не импонирует.


----------



## gudkov (15 Янв 2012)

Valdisss написал(а):


> Уважаемый, gudkov.
> Когда я начал читать её, я даже не знал, что поясницей тяжести поднимать вредно.



Жить вообще вредно))) Поясница она вообще приспособлена для разного рода нагрузок и перегруок, ну бывает не выдерживает, так оно везде так бывает. Если у автомобиля тормозная колодка испортилась, это же не значит, что тормозами вредно пользоваться)))


----------



## gudkov (15 Янв 2012)

Valdisss написал(а):


> Я написал, что 6 лет - это полное избавление от МПД. Вы пишите 3-5 лет.
> В книге описан процесс: грыжа - рубец - хрящ - срастание позвонков.



А с чего вы взяли, что позвонки обязательно срастуться именно через 6 лет))) Если в книжке это указаны имеено какие то определенные сроки это обман. У человека и через 10 лет после рубцевания диска, этот самый диск вполне может не фиброзироваться окончательно и даже содержать остатки бывшего пульпозного ядра. А на 11 год, этот человек может "поднять тонну" и опять данный диск порвать, и получить вторую грыжу через 10 лет после первой. Т.е. вариантов масса, а то что написано в этой книжке лишь один из вариантов, причем совсем необязательный.


----------



## Valdisss (16 Янв 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> А с чего вы взяли, что позвонки обязательно срастуться именно через 6 лет))) Если в книжке это указаны имеено какие то определенные сроки это обман. У человека и через 10 лет после рубцевания диска, этот самый диск вполне может не фиброзироваться окончательно и даже содержать остатки бывшего пульпозного ядра. А на 11 год, этот человек может "поднять тонну" и опять данный диск порвать, и получить вторую грыжу через 10 лет после первой. Т.е. вариантов масса, а то что написано в этой книжке лишь один из вариантов, причем совсем необязательный.


Согласен, что вариантов масса. Верю, что природой заложена функция восстановления. Я думаю, что автор книги указал примерный срок. Не хочу я за автора книги что-либо отвечать. Просто для меня было информативно.


----------



## Енотик (16 Янв 2012)

Не закидывайте тапками, но книги общепознавательные о здоровье вообще не читаю.


----------



## zMarinaz (16 Янв 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Не закидывайте тапками, но книги общепознавательные о здоровье вообще не читаю.


А я пролистываю)


----------



## Барыня (16 Янв 2012)

А я столкнувшись с проблемой боли, попыталась найти информацию в литературе разного вида , и даже спала на заряженной обложке. Но закончила тем, что теперь инвалид 2-й группы . И те методы которые описаны в книгах - на местах не делают даже в стационаре! Не говоря о поликлинике. Все классические и стандартные методы я опробовала.


----------



## Енотик (16 Янв 2012)

Барыня написал(а):


> и даже спала на заряженной обложке.


Это как и что такое?


Барыня написал(а):


> И те методы которые описаны в книгах - на местах не делают даже в стационаре! Не говоря о полликлиннике.


А что например, такого описывалось в книге, и чего не делали?


----------



## Барыня (18 Янв 2012)

Это книга Коновалова! Там разные советы по лечению. Но недавно у нас по телеку показали, что Коновалов вообще не врач, а самозванец!


----------



## Илья_ (19 Фев 2012)

Прочитал в книге Сителя А.Б. Мануальная терапия. Руководство для врачей:

"IV стадия дискогенной болезни характеризуется постепенным перерождением коллагенового в хрупкий гиалиновый хрящ, который не может выполнить амортизующих функций. При наличии охранительного двигательного режима, болевой синдром в этой стадии заболевания регрессирует.
С течением времени, как в подверженном дегенеративным изменениям студенистом ядре, так и в выпавшей его части происходят процессы фибротизации, оссификации и кальцинации с заменой гиалинового хряща соединительной тканью. Это приводит к сморщиванию и уплотнению межпозвоночного диска со склерозированием костной ткани под гиалиновым слоем эамыкательных пластинок (в результате повышенного давления). На рентгенограмме наблюдается снижение высоты межпозвоночного диска. При этом образовавшиеся оссификаты могут прилегать к нервным корешкам, вызывая гибель части нервных волокон и постепенный регресс болевого синдрома. В результате снижения межпозвоночной щели и неравномерной нагрузки на структурные элементы дугоотростчатых суставов в них также происходят дегенеративные изменения типа деформирующего артроза. Это приводит к сужению суставной щели, склерозированию костной ткани под хрящевым слоем, внесуставному фиброзу, оссификации окружающей ткани и постепенной анкилозирующей блокаде сустава, не сопровождающейся болевым синдромом.
Мы считаем больного выздоровевшим, когда полностью завершается фибротизация межпозвоночного диска с заменой хрупкого гиалинового хряща соединительной тканью".

То есть это когда два позвонка сращиваются? И это выздоровление?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2012)

Илья_ написал(а):


> И это выздоровление?


Это бредовые мысли автора. Мало у нас страдает графоманией? Не читайте глупых книг и спите спокойно.


----------



## Барыня (20 Фев 2012)

А что же нам - страждущим делать? Только остается страдать!!!Вот ищем информацию в разных источниках. А что вы скажете о работах - кандидатских и докторских?


----------



## Илья_ (20 Фев 2012)

*Игорь Зинчук*, а еще он пишет, что нельзя делать упражнения, которые дают нагрузку на мышцы, можно только растягивать позвоночник. А я вот не чувствую никакой пользы от этих упражнений. Зато даже простые наклоны стоя, 1/3 амплитуды - и дискомфорт, который иногда бывает, уже на следующий день проходит.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2012)

Барыня написал(а):


> А что же нам - страждущим делать? Только остается страдать!!!Вот ищем информацию в разных источниках. А что вы скажете о работах - кандидатских и докторских?


ну вы же  при этом не листаете сказки братьев Грим или Гари Потера...


Барыня написал(а):


> А что вы скажете о работах - кандидатских и докторских?


 смотря о каких конкретно идет речь)))


----------



## abelar (20 Фев 2012)

Когда А.Б. Ситель был маленький, с кудрявой головой...уже была работа Карела Левитта "Мануальная медицина".
А, когда К.Левитт был маленький с кдрявой головой, были основоположники современной мануальной медицины: Э.Стилл., Д.Д. Палмер. Они книжек не писали. у них была другая профессия - врачебная практика.
А.Б. Ситель "пробил" мануальную терапию. как метод в СССР. За что ему огромное спасибо.
Примечательно, что и тот и другой теоретики, в конечном счете, ушли от "мягких" и политкорректных методов остеопатического подхода, к конкретным. но требующим высокого мастерства хиропрактическим методам Палмера. : ....Стоят шесть или семь кушеток, раделенные занавесками. На кушетках лежат голые люди. Доктор с видом апостола подходит к больному. Спрашивает: "с какой стороны болит?". Потом делает несколько манипуляций и переходит к следующему....Выглядит, конечно аццки! Но, по науке-все правильно и точно!
если интересно, побывайте на приеме А.Д. Сителя.....Сравните теорию и практику.
А, книжки писать на тему : "как вылечиться не заканчивая мед. институт?" так же полезны как, подробная инструкция по управлению пассажирским самолетом. Занимательно, но не исполнимо!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2012)

Илья_ написал(а):


> Зато даже простые наклоны стоя, 1/3 амплитуды - и дискомфорт, который иногда бывает, уже на следующий день проходит.


ЛФК очень тонкая штука. Упражнения для всех, универсальны, а проблемы с нарушением биомеханики позвоночника у всех разные и строго индивидуальны.)))) Вот такая нескладушка. Если какой то тип движения вызывает боль, то его не следует выполнять, это означает что ваши суставы позвоночника не способны выполнить данное движение. Восстановите функцию, а потом делайте зарядку. Никто не лезит на турник с вывихнутым плечом, разве это не очевидно?


----------



## abelar (20 Фев 2012)

Барыня написал(а):


> . А что вы скажете о работах - кандидатских и докторских?


Учить легче, чем лечить....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> А.Б. Ситель "пробил" мануальную терапию. как метод в СССР.


 
мне кажется до Сителя уже был Попельнянский, он уже в 70-х писал в Казани в полный рост, был Касьян, в 1984 министром Спиженко в Житомирской обл. больнице открыто отделение вертебрологии. Так что пока Ситель в 1988 с иголок перелез на Левита уже все было пробито до него. Только труды Попельнянского например по пельвимембранным синдромам это наука, а Ситель с Левитом комиксы для шестого курса, в лучшем случае.


----------



## abelar (20 Фев 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> мне кажется до Сителя уже был Попельнянский, он уже в 70-х писал в Казани в полный рост, был Касьян, в 1984 министром Спиженко в Житомирской обл. больнице открыто отделение вертебрологии. Так что пока Ситель в 1988 с иголок перелез на Левита уже все было пробито до него. Только труды Попельнянского например по пельвимембранным синдромам это наука, а Ситель с Левитом комиксы для шестого курса, в лучшем случае.


Я, в общем это и хотел сказать..... Переполиткорретничал....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2012)

Я вообще не понимаю смысла в популярной литературе по медицине. Ведь очевидно,  что в попытке упрощенно донести знание до народа мы получаем кастрированный вариант непонятно на что похожей полуправды полу бреда. Зачем кормить этой половой народ, не доходит до меня.


----------



## Илья_ (20 Фев 2012)

*Игорь Зинчук*,
конечно, знанием пусть обладают специалисты, больным же достаточно просто понять - не вдаваясь в глубокую теорию, и в тонкости каждого отдельного случая - что есть лечение.

Если делать ЛФК, то - зачем, если делать силовые упражнения, или упражнения на гибкость, или вытяжение, или мануальную терапию, то опять - зачем. Укрепятся мышцы? Они у меня и так не слабые, мешок цемента с пола подниму, мне хватает (или это мало?). И гибкость у меня нормальная (или надо человеком-змеёй быть)? А вытяжение, как кто-то писал, дестабилизирует позвонки.

*Игорь Зинчук*, вот вы как лечите? Какие методы используете и для чего?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2012)

Илья_ написал(а):


> больным же достаточно просто понять - не вдаваясь в глубокую теорию


 вот в этом и беда, без теории и понимания сути больные начинают выполнять мягко говоря бесполезные комплексы зеленея от надежды и параллельно веря в мифы и самообман. 


Илья_ написал(а):


> Если делать ЛФК, то - зачем, если делать силовые упражнения, или упражнения на гибкость, или вытяжение, или мануальную терапию, то опять - зачем. Укрепятся мышцы? Они у меня и так не слабые, мешок цемента с пола подниму, мне хватает (или это мало?). И гибкость у меня нормальная (или надо человеком-змеёй быть)? А вытяжение, как кто-то писал, дестабилизирует позвонки.


 супер очень точные вопросы, но как вы пишите " не вдаваясь в глубокую теорию"  понять для чего и зачем не получится, если пытаться объяснять по верхам то выйдет обман, объясняющий должен будет искажать примитивизировать суть.


Илья_ написал(а):


> *Игорь Зинчук*, вот вы как лечите? Какие методы используете и для чего?


Опираясь исключительно на патогенез каждого конкретного случая разрывая  патологический патогенетический круг. Вы скажите это слишком общий ответ. А как вам ответить понятно и что бы без тупой примитивизации? Хотите знать не вопрос но начнем с уяснения вами что такое позвоночник (в норме) и как он работает (функция), затем что в нем "портится" и как он функционирует в испорченном состоянии и тогда поговорим на какие испорченные структуры мы можем воздействовать и как. 
Если отвечать на ваш вопрос двумя словами,  то лечу руками и медикаментами.


----------



## Илья_ (20 Фев 2012)

Разрушаются стенки дисков, происходит их выпячивание - и они сдавливают какой-нибудь нерв, отсюда боль. Потом может быть грыжа, это еще больнее. Защитная реакция - гипертонус мышц, чтобы обеспечить неподвижность двух позвонков и чтобы еще больше делов не наделать. А потом, со временем, деформация позвонков и артроз суставов позвоночника.

Ну вот ушла боль (сама или с помощью разных методов), что дальше? Какой патологический круг?

1. ЛФК, мануальная терапия, иглоукалывание разблокирует глубокие мышцы - в результате любая случайная нагрузка будет бить "точно в цель" (по больному диску), а так бы пришлась на соседние. Поэтому оно нифига и не помогает.
2. Хондропротекторы, НПВС, витамины - это все вспомогательные вещи. Это как питание, которое должно быть сбалансированным, но само по себе ничего не вылечит. К тому же это все используют (делов-то - таблетку съесть).
3. Силовые упражнения (гиперэкстензии и прочая бубновщина) -  нифига не лечат. Забитость прямой мышцы спины может держать позвоночник и предохранять тем самым от болей, если придется поднять тяжесть, принять неудобное положение, но диск-то не восстанавливается.
4. Вытяжение - как и ЛФК, и мануальная терапия - расслабляет глубокие мышцы плюс растягивает соседние позвонки, в результате - гипермобильность и потом те же проблемы, но уже в них.
5. Криотерапия, ультразвук, лазер, УВЧ и пр. - усиливает обменные процессы.

Так что я бы выбрал № 5 и 2 (физиотерапию и таблетки). И по № 1 - я  так думаю, обменные процессы тогда еще улучшатся.  Так что, может быть, нужны и манипуляции с заблокированным сегментом у мануальщика, но сначала надо забить спину упражнениями. Или потом корсет носить, а то толку от этой мануальной терапии.



> А как вам ответить понятно и что бы без тупой примитивизации?


Да просто ответьте и все, а я что-нибудь почитаю, ну или здесь еще спрошу.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Фев 2012)

Илья_ написал(а):


> Разрушаются стенки дисков, происходит их выпячивание - и они сдавливают какой-нибудь нерв, отсюда боль.


а если не сдаливают, и почему боль не постоянная раз сдавливают? Не все так просто...
посмотрите вот тут
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5942/


----------



## Илья_ (21 Фев 2012)

Если не сдавливают, значит не болит. Боль не постоянная, потому что нерв высвобождается.



			
				Игорь Зинчук написал(а):
			
		

> причина боли в позвоночнике многогранна, многопричинна. Уберете все причины не будет болеть.


Ну и какие это причины? Там 25 страниц текста.


----------



## Илья_ (21 Фев 2012)

> Как только наступит УТОМЛЯЕМОСТЬ, стабилизация исчезнет и появится подвижность (армрестлинг наглядный пример) корсет должен ВСЕГДА обеспечить неподвижность


 
После нагрузки мышечные клетки разбухают, ионы водорода + кислород ---> вода в мышцах. Отсюда боль, отсюда забитость мышц и эффект корсета для позвоночника.

Во всяком случае, ощущения именно такие - как если бы был надет корсет.


----------



## Илья_ (21 Фев 2012)

Вы считаете, штангисту безопаснее поднимать штангу с прогнутой вперед спиной ("горбом")?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Фев 2012)

Илья_ написал(а):


> Вы считаете, штангисту безопаснее поднимать штангу с прогнутой вперед спиной ("горбом")?


нет, я так не считаю, я считаю что безопасней всего штангисту не подымать штангу вообще. Но каждый вправе сам решать как себя калечить.


----------



## Илья_ (21 Фев 2012)

И?

Любой спорт вреден, даже плавание, и у пловцов есть серьезные болезни. Я о другом, если вы все же советуете штангистам круглить спину, ваша теория о позвоночнике неверна. Следовательно, и практика - следствие из вашей теории - может быть ошибочна. Хотелось бы о ней, кстати, когда-нибудь все-таки узнать.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Фев 2012)

Илья_ написал(а):


> Я о другом, если вы все же советуете штангистам круглить спину,


вы или упорно не хотите меня слышать или сознательно коверкаете мною сказанное, повторяю я не давал рекомендации штангистам.


Илья_ написал(а):


> ваша теория о позвоночнике неверна.


у меня нет никакой теории о позвоночнике, это анатомия человека и физиология человека, два предмета которые учат в мединститутах, один изучают три семестра другой два. Я отсебятину нигде не пишу и все мои слова можно проверить по двум этим учебникам. 
В дальнейшем если у вас будут вопросы создайте тему и дайте мне ссылку, мы напрочь заболтали тему о книжках Сителя.


----------

